# Fernseher als 2. Monitor, aber ohne Ton



## Quattle (27. April 2005)

Hi, ich habe meinen fernseher als 2. monitor am pc angeschlossen, damit ich darauf auch filme vom pc sehen kann. Das klappt wunderbar, Bildqualität ist nicht schlecht, aber es kommt kein ton aus dem fernseher. 

Also ich habe eine scart-verlängerung vom fernseher weg gemacht und an die scart-verlängerung ein scartadapter angeschlossen. Dort gibt es eine gelbe, eine weiße und eine rote buchse. Die gelbe buchse habe ich mit einem chinchkabel an der grafikkarte verbunden, ist ja für das bild und hat geklappt. dann habe ich vom adapter zur soundkarte ein rotes und ein weißes chinchkabel zu den entsprechenden buchsen verlegt. aber es kommt kein sound. hab schon bei soundeinstellungen alles hochgedreht, aber es kommt kein ton. kann man da was machen?


----------



## zirag (27. April 2005)

Hi 

Es gibt ScartAdapter für IN und OUT, es kann sein, dass du einen für OUT erwischt hast, der aber trotzdem dein Videosignal in den TV rein lässt. 
Wie hast du denn die Cinch Kabel für Sound an deine Soundcard angeschlossen ? die wird ja kaum Cinchbuchsen haben oder ? 

Ich habe es auch mal gemacht, ich habe so ein Cinch -> 3.5mm Klinke Stecker Adapter und den hab ich in die Soundcard gesteckt und die beiden Cinch Stecker in den Scart Adapter. Hat super geklappt 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Quattle (11. Mai 2005)

Wegen dem hier habe ich noch eine Frage: 3.5mm Klinke Stecker Adapter 
Ist das ein Adapter, der auf der einen Seite in der Soundkarte eingesteckt wird, wo man sonst die Boxen anschließt und auf der anderen Seite des Adapter man die Chinchkabel anschließt? Und sowas kann man in jedem Computerladen, am besten im MediaMarkt kaufen?


----------

